# Physical Description Of Your Fursona?



## JamesOtters (Aug 15, 2017)

I just want to see everyone's fursonas. How tall are they? What species? ETC. Just for fun! If you want, you can add more! Now I just want to learn more, so you can put other things

Edit: I added some optional personality questions just for fun. Answer them if you wish, you don't have to answer all of them, you can do one, or two, or three, or whatever. The other questions are also kind of optional. Answer whatever ones you feel comfortable answering. It's just for fun!

Species:
Height:
Weight:
Age:

*Optional (Personality)*
Gender:
Romantic Interest (Gay, Straight, Bi, or something else? Romantic, Not Sexual.):
Sexuality:
Fav. Thing:
Least Fav. Thing:
Traits:

*My Fursona*
Species: Otter (Asian Small-Clawed Otter)
Height: 2'1"
Weight: 2.1 pounds
Age: 18
Gender: Male
Sexuality: Pansexual (Proud to be one )
Romantic Interest: Panromantic (Would date any gender, but if they had a good personality)
Fav. Thing: Seafood
Least Fav. Thing: Large Crowds
Traits:

Shy
Sad
Studious
Clumsy
Nervous About Relationships (Friendly Relationships, and Romantic Ones)


----------



## It'sBlitz (Aug 15, 2017)

Species: Red Tailed Hawk
Height: 6ft 2in
Weight: 90 lbs (Avians weigh much less than other animals)
Age: same as me, so 17


----------



## JamesOtters (Aug 15, 2017)

Cool, actually haven't seen a lot of birds yet, but I know they're popular. I find it funny that you put he weighs less than other animals, yet my fursona is 98 pounds lighter than you. XD. I'm new to the community, and I'm working on getting art for my 'sona. Have a good day!


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Aug 15, 2017)

Otters are amazing thank you for being one



Spoiler



Though my list of awesome species of otter goes North American River Otter>Asian Small Claw Otter>Giant Otter>Others>Sea otter just because that's how I roll



Anyways my sona is hybrid trash you need not know much of him. But as blitz pointed out avians weigh less due to their flight ability giving them hollow bones. Since my 'sonas hybrid nature is based on the lore of the maximum ride series, he possesses the wings in addition to the lightweight hollow bones, high metabilism, excellent eyesight, and navigational capabilities.


He's based on me and Im already lightweight so 108 lbs, about 5'6...and I'm older but he's my ideal age 16 or 19 (19 for the porn)


----------



## JamesOtters (Aug 15, 2017)

Yeah, river otters can be cool, but I chose a SMALL-CLAWED ONE!!! Ha-ha. Heh. 

ASIA FOR THE WIN! (I don't live there, nor am I asian, so this doesn't make sense. I went there this summer though)

I'm also still developing my fursona so he might change. He's based on me, soo.... If you want a description of him, I'll post it.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Aug 15, 2017)

JamesOtters said:


> Yeah, river otters can be cool, but I chose a SMALL-CLAWED ONE!!! Ha-ha. Heh.
> 
> ASIA FOR THE WIN! (I don't live there, nor am I asian, so this doesn't make sense. I went there this summer though)
> 
> I'm also still developing my fursona so he might change. He's based on me, soo.... If you want a description of him, I'll post it.


Haha, no worries! Small claws tend to be more cutesy so I see why people like em! I prefer the broader, serious faces of the rivers, though. Plus they have claws instead of blunt pads...and theyre personally significant too, haha!

I'm sure he'll develop with time ( ...I actually really like to draw so maybe I'll throw art at you in my free time)


----------



## wolflynxrae (Aug 15, 2017)

Species: Lynx and wolf hybrid. Less mouthful version is kitty bark.
Height: Ah, crap. Uh, 5'0? Same as me?
Weight: S-same as me??
Age: 15.


----------



## JamesOtters (Aug 15, 2017)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Haha, no worries! Small claws tend to be more cutesy so I see why people like em! I prefer the broader, serious faces of the rivers, though. Plus they have claws instead of blunt pads...and theyre personally significant too, haha!
> 
> I'm sure he'll develop with time ( ...I actually really like to draw so maybe I'll throw art at you in my free time)




Yeah that would be cool. I think any otters are cool. They're all endangered, except for the Small-Clawed Otters who are doing good in the wild. Anyways I don't want my character to be nonrealistic, that's why he's small, because I looked it up. James (Which is also my name XD) is smaller than most otters, so he looks cute, but he's shy. Eh, whatever. Why am I gambling about my character? XD.

(I would like him drawn since I can't draw),
JamesOtters &
James The Otter


----------



## JamesOtters (Aug 15, 2017)

wolflynxrae said:


> Species: Lynx and wolf hybrid. Less mouthful version is kitty bark.
> Height: Ah, crap. Uh, 5'0? Same as me?
> Weight: S-same as me??
> Age: 15.



It doesn't matter that he's similar to you. Some people make fursonas to be them. Anyways, have a great day !

Edit: Made some changes to the forum, go ahead and read them if you wish. 
*James The Otter suggests you go check it out by using his paws*

Sincerely,
JamesOtters &
James The Otter


----------



## It'sBlitz (Aug 15, 2017)

Personality

Gender: Male
Romantic interests: Prefers females
Sexuality: bi, but will almost always focus on females
Favorite thing: Bike and computer
Least favorite thing: Communist, socialist, and fascist ideals
Traits: Naive, observant, quiet (With people that aren't good friends), Loud (With friends), socially awkward (some of the time).


----------



## JamesOtters (Aug 15, 2017)

It'sBlitz said:


> Personality
> 
> Gender: Male
> Romantic interests: Prefers females
> ...



Nice. I like computers IRL, but not biking XD.

*An otter emerges to greet the Hawk, but proceeds to go into hiding again, scared*


----------



## fallout19980 (Aug 15, 2017)

Axl
Species: Siamese-hybrid
Height: 160cm/5'3
Weight: 50kg. (110 pounds)
Age: 20

Gender: Female
Romantic Interest: Biromantic
Sexuality: Bi (2 on the Kinsey scale)
Fav. Things: sushi, her family, System of a Down, AVGN, RPGS, Demon Hunter
Least Fav. Thing: Stray Against The Path, Polygon, Kotaku, prank channels on youtube, 
Traits:  guitar, cooking, gaming, athletics, brawling
Bio: Out of a family of 3, Axl is the only feline, her surrogate mother and adoptive sister being both French Bulldogs. Her biological parents left her when she was still a baby. Her mother Kara, adopted her as an infant, and by the time she was 5 years old, her mother adopted her sister, Rose. 
Axl wasn't the most popular girl at school, having only a handful of friends. Because of the her strange mixed breed appearance, she was often bullied by other children, and would often get into fights and be sent back home where Kara would give her stern talking. Insecurities brought from school life and the notion that she was the black sheep of the family, Axl often rebelled, sometimes even thinking of running away. She developed a taste for metal and rock music, so much so that she began taking guitar lessons as means of venting off her frustration. She also played a lot of videogames. She played in bands here and there, much to her mother's disapproval. As she matured, she realized that her constant arguments with Kara had a negative impact on her sister. Axl swallowed her pride and heeded her mother's words, eventually coming to the conclusion that all that fighting and arguing was pointless and stupid. Although THOSE days are long past, she still retains her taste for music, and is hoping to start her own band one day.

(We use cm and kg where I come from.)


----------



## JamesOtters (Aug 15, 2017)

I just got hit with that wall of marvelous text. I had a hard time spelling 'just'.  Nice job with that one, some much good text. It made me think. I never even added a background to my fursona. You *inspired me!* 

Have a good day,
JamesOtter
Caretaker of James The Otter


----------



## fallout19980 (Aug 15, 2017)

JamesOtters said:


> I just got hit with that wall of marvelous text. I had a hard time spelling 'just'.  Nice job with that one, some much good text. It made me think. I never even added a background to my fursona. You *inspired me!*
> 
> Have a good day,
> JamesOtter
> Caretaker of James The Otter


glad I could help!


----------



## JamesOtters (Aug 15, 2017)

Well, I gtg to bed now. Have a good (Whatever time it is where you are). I'm off to dreamland now!


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Aug 15, 2017)

Species: Wolf (looks a bit like a fox though)
Height: Six foot and three inches.
Weight: 82 kilograms
Age: 20/21
Gender: Male
Sexuality: Straight
Romantic Interest: Straight
Fav. Thing: Acting, presenting, riding/driving
Least Fav. Thing: Personal stuff and repitition
Traits: Shy (personal), Confident (on stage), moral, compassionate.

Kili is an anthrowolf with nanoite abilities of numerous uses, such as glowing orbs, lightning bolts, sheilds and absorbing energy. Those nanoites are also responsible for his glowing tattoos.


----------



## MAN_BURD (Aug 15, 2017)

BURD_MAN (must be capitalized, will cry if not)

Species: Man/Bird
Height: 11 m
Weight: 4 tons of pure brown fat—organs are for weaker beings
Age: 12 (just like me irl lol)
Gender: Man

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: Bald, no hair nor fur other than a patchy pube beard that only grows out after 4 months stop telling me to shave it
- Markings: One "Live Laugh Love" tattoo on the upper thigh that won't come off
- Eye color: Anime—the right eye is sparklier than the left

Sexuality: Yes
Romantic Interest: Class 4 Assassin Droids of any type
Fav. Thing: Katakanas
Least Fav. Thing: Leo Tolstoy's _Anna Karenina_
Traits:

Intelligent
Woke

Grim

Smart

Deeply insecure about baldness


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Aug 15, 2017)

Species: Robber Fly (at least based on)
Height: 7' 1"
Weight: ~170 lbs
Age: 57 years (if this year)

*Optional (Personality)*
Gender: Male
Romantic Interest (Gay, Straight, Bi, or something else? Romantic, Not Sexual.): Dunno
Sexuality: Dunno
Fav. Thing: Building profit on illegal goods.
Least Fav. Thing: Heroes.
Traits:

+ Almost impeccable visual awareness.
+ Relatively strong.

- Easily distracted on occasion.
- Lacks certain emotions.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 16, 2017)

SPECIES - minotaur
HEIGHT - 175cm
WEIGHT - 182kg
AGE - 21 (soon to be 22)

GENDER - male
ROMANTIC INTEREST - none
SEXUALITY - straight
FAV. THING - cooking, sleeping, playing video games
LEAST FAV. THING - school work
TRAITS :
- kind of social awkward
- a bit childlike
- naive
- flamboyant
- sensitive
- rather emotional
- somewhat scared of his own shadow (don't judge meh ! >:c )

BIO :
From primary to high school, throghout 12 years, Jin's experience was simply as cliche as ever : ignored, made fun of, bullied, beaten up, and isolated. His efforts for trying to fit in resulted in him being called childish, naive and immature. His attempts to retaliate and rebel ended up with him being ignored, made fun of, bullied, beaten up, and isolated even worse. Tired of such struggles, he dropped out before getting to grade 12 (the last grade of high school), much to his parents' disapproval, and stayed at home, helping them run the small unnamed cafe they own.
Jin was kind of a mama's boy, being very close with his mother, who, despite her disapproval of him dropping out, still supported his decision, and taught him how to cook.
Around November 2012, his mother was diagnosed with cancer ; 4 years later, her health started to go down rather quick with the family business, and in 10th August 2017, she finally passed away, leaving the cafe to him and his father. In memory of her, Jin named the cafe "Purple Petal", using his mother's favorite color as the theme, and her signature dishes as the featured ones in the menus.
He dreams of being an accomplished cook one day, to honor his mother.


----------



## Cloudyhue (Aug 16, 2017)

Species: Bat/shark/kirin
Height: 6'7
Weight: 160
Age: 23

Gender: Female
Romantic Interest: Lesbian
Sexuality: Lesbian
Fav. Thing: Being cozy and warm in her treehouse
Least Fav. Thing: Ignorance
Traits:

fiery
cocky
untrusting
intelligent
quick-witted
logical
short-sighted
procrastinates
self-absorbed
insensitive


----------



## Brejvarr Ulfhedne (Aug 18, 2017)

Species: Grey Wolf
Height: 2.1m / 6'10"
Weight: 156kg / 344lbs
Age: 24
Gender: Male
Romantic Interest: None, doesn't give a shit
Sexuality: Straight
Fav. Thing: cold climates, norse mythology, hunting, fury and rage
Least Fav. Thing: warm climates, being told to "calm down", silence and peace

Traits:

Has long and thick fur to survive cold climates.
Very strong.
Mostly tends to himself and doesn't speak unless spoken to.
Uninelligent (he lived alone ever since he was 11 and so didn't learn as much as normal kids would)
Completely lacks some basic emotions like sadness, depression, sympathy etc.
Insensitive.
Good situational awareness.
Easily angered.
Exceptional at close quarters combat, using his superior strength and fury to overwhelm his enemies.
Bio (This is a long one!):

Born and raised in the northern part of Sweden by his father. Brejvarr never got to meet his mother since she passed away giving birth to him. His father
was always very strict and physical punishment was common. One day when Brejvarr was only 11 years old, his father took him outside to help him cut down
a tree. They arrived at a tree deep in the forest. "Go look for another tree while I'm chopping down this one." Without a word, Brejvarr ran deeper into
the forest. After a while of running around he found a good tree, so he ran back to his father. "Hey dad! I found a good t-" Brejvarr stopped, chocked and terrified
at the sight before him. His dad had been attacked by a feral cave bear and was now laying dead on the ground. To his surprise, Brejvarr wasn't sad
or depressed, nothing like that. There were no tears, no crying. All he could feel was pure anger. He noticed the bear standing some meters away from his
dad's corpse, looking at him. Brejvarr took his axe in both hands and let out a furious roar as he started running toward the bear with his axe held
high. He knew he was going to die. This was going to be the end, he thought. The bear started running towards him as he got closer, soon just a couple of
meters away. Brejvarr held a steady grip on his axe and started swinging it furiously at the bear, hitting its head and cleaving its skull. The bear fell
to the ground with the axe still stuck in its skull, and Brejvarr realised something. "This where I belong", He thought. He pulled the axe out of the
bears skull, blood flowing everywhere as Brejvarr got an evil grin across his face.

For the next 7 years, Brejvarr would live alone in the cabin.
Gathering food and water like his dad had tought him, and staying alive. One day when he was out hunting for food, he heard someone talking. Brejvarr had
never met anyone else but his dad before, so he didn't know what to do. He jumped into a bush and started looking. Not long after, he saw some people with
strange clothes made of small metal rings (chainmail) and metal helmets. They had shields and weapons with them. Suddenly, more of them came out from the
woods, running. They had other colors on their shields and seemed to be attacking the other ones. Brejvarr watched as a battle started taking place.
This was completely new to him, he had never seen anything like it. Strange people with wierd clothes and weapons attacking eachother like this.
Brejvarr stood up only to hear an arrow fly right past him. "There's another one! Get him!" someone said, and two of them started running towards him
with their weapons raised. Brejvarr had been mistaken for an enemy, but what could he do now? One of them came close enough to take a swing at him
with his axe, but Brejvarr stopped his axe mid-swing, violently pulling it out of his hand with force. Brejvarr was clearly bigger than all of these
people, and had no trouble with grabbing the person and throwing him on the ground. The other one came close with his axe in hand, and started swinging it
at Brejvarr. Before the axe could hit him, though, Brejvarr blocked the swing with his own axe. He pulled the axe out of the person's hands and kicked him
to the ground. Brejvarr didn't know what else to do, he was fighting for his life. He grabbed the other axe from the ground, and looked around him. More
of them were headed his way. But then Brejvarr remembered something. Something that had happened long ago. He remembered his father, and the bear. He
remembered the rage he had as he cleaved the bears skull. Brejvarr was not going to let these people kill him, and so he readied himself. With a great and
powerful roar he ran toward them with speed, axes held high and nothing but anger and fury in his mind. He was blinded by rage as he violently started
swinging his axes at the enemy. Nothing could stop him, he left nothing but corpses and blood in his trail. Eventually all of the men started running
towards him, while the ones with colored shields just stopped and looked. Brejvarr had entered berserker rage, not even arrows could stop him. He took
hit after hit, but kept going like a tank. An axe got stuck in his back, but he simply turned around and hit the enemy with his own axe. After some time
there was no one left to kill. Everyone just looked at him, scared. Brejvarr stood there, bloodsoaked, axe stuck in his back, arrows in his chest.
He let out a loud roar and fell to his knees. His blood rage had ended and he started feeling pain. Great pain. He fell to the ground and everything went
dark. He thought this was the end, as he did when he killed that feral bear.

But then, he opened his eyes. Everything was blurry, but he could make out a voice. He didn't know who it was or were he was. He sat up and saw that he
was inside some house. He started seeing better and saw more people, they were
all laying in beds just like his, and they seemed to be wounded. He looked around some more and saw someone standing next to one of the beds, doing
something to the person who was on the bed. Brejvarr stood up, and walked up to the person. After all this time alone he had forgotten how to talk
properly, but he asked her "Where this is?". She looked shocked to see someone walk on their two feet with such great wounds, but she gathered her
thoughts and said "What are you doing? Get back in bed, you're still wounded!". Brejvarr didn't take no for an answer and simply walked out the door
without a word. He looked around and saw big ships with red and white sails over by the docks. He had never seen a ship before and walked over to look at
it. As he approached the ship, someone said "Hello there Brejvarr!". He turned around and saw a person standing behind him. He had fancier clothes than
the others, he looked like an important person. "How you know my name?" Brejvarr asked. "Me and your father knew eachother very well, but that was years
ago now. I thought you had died long ago." Brejvarr was confused, but interested at the same time. What could this person want with me? He looks
important, he thought. "What you want?" Brejvarr asked. "Your little encounter with our rival clan has earned you quite the name, and since you're a
seemingly capable warrior, I'd like to ask you to join our viking clan." Brejvarr didn't know what a "viking" was, but he didn't care. "Okay then..." he
said, not knowing what he was getting himself into. "Great, just follow me into the armory and we'll get you ready for your first raid. We won't need
to train you seeing as you're already a great warrior. Welcome to our clan!"

And so, Brejvarr started his years as a viking berserker. He raided and plundered many villages, not a single warrior could kill him. There were some
close calls, but over all he came out victorious. He battled rival clans, killing many in Odin's name. He battled and plundered for 6 years before he
finally met someone who could match his skill in battle. This person was a cave bear (not feral) who wielded a giant battleaxe and had raided and battled
Brejvarr's clan ever since he himself joined for the first time. They fought like wild beasts, taking hit after hit and not stopping. Eventually Brejvarr
was hit by the bear's battleaxe right in the back, wich made Brejvarr unable to move. He fell to the ground one last time, his axes Sigbjörn and Ragnvald
by his sides as he layed on the ground with a huge axe wound in his back. The bear was victorious and walked away, leaving Brejvarr to die in the snow.
However, Brejvarr survived against all odds and eventually got back up. There was nothing around him but snow and trees, and so he wandered off into
the forest.


----------



## Wollymon (Aug 21, 2017)

This wall of text is big enough to keep the titans out, nice work and effort on the bio


----------



## ellaerna (Aug 21, 2017)

Species: Maine Coon Cat 
Height: 5' 7.5"
Weight: umm...I'm bad at existing appropriate weights, so just know that she's a plus sized girl
Age: 25

Gender: female
Romantic Interest (Gay, Straight, Bi, or something else? Romantic, Not Sexual.): bi, but leaning more het
Sexuality: bi through and through
Fav. Thing: curling up in a sunny spot with a good book and a hot cup of tea in the winter 
Least Fav. Thing: getting into pointless arguments with stupid people
Traits: 

Introverted
Introspective
Inherently kind
Inventive
Intrepid
Sorry, got on an alliterative streak there


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Aug 22, 2017)

I'm still polishing the details of my fursona, but here's what I've pieced together so far:

Species: Monkey(silver fur, lighter grey from his neck down through his torso and inner thighs - the lighter part ends on his knees. Has green eyes)
Height: 5'9
Weight: 150 lbs
Age: 21


Gender: Male
Romantic Interest: Multiple partners
Sexuality: Bi
Fav. Thing: Sleeping/Daydreaming
Least Fav. Thing: Cold places
Traits:
-Resilient;
-Can take a heavy beating and still carry on;
-Very submissive;
-Quiet and reserved;
-Gets the job done;
-Is engulfed by apathy for the most part;
-Big scar running down from his forehead through his right eye and disappearing under his chin. Eye is miraculously intact and has perfect sight;
-Deep scars on his wrists and ankles;
-All canine teeth are missing.


----------

